# Automatic Plastisol Printer Idea



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

I am very familiar with the process required to print plastisol transfers. 



I was wondering if it could be done with one of these
https://youtu.be/OXiBFOI0zWY




you could make metal plates as the negatives " screen print film" and then instead of newspaper ink you could use different formals of ink. I don't see why this wouldn't work given the right art work.


you could add a conveyor dryer at the end of that line.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Ever heard of litho transfers?
This is exactly how they are done.


----------

